# viper vs venom vs runva?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im going to buy my dad a winch for his birthday. he got a 550 xp and i was wondering which of these three are better? i would buy him a warn but dont got that kind of money so i got these in mind. thanks


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i hear that viper are good for the money


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Viper winches are great winches and come with a pile of accessories in the box! If you need a hookup on one shoot me a pm!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

(Viper) in my mind they are just as good if not better then warn and dont get a venom JUNK


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Viper...they really stand behind their products. Service second to none.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Dont get a WARN. They suck!!!!


----------

